

Command Line Tools in Python - dedalus
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://code.noahgift.com/pycon2008/pycon2008_cli_noahgift.pdf

======
nilobject
Oh Scribd, why must you ignore my scroll wheel?

Original PDF:

[http://code.noahgift.com/pycon2008/pycon2008_cli_noahgift.pd...](http://code.noahgift.com/pycon2008/pycon2008_cli_noahgift.pdf)

~~~
eznet
It definitely indicates a design deficiency when one (myself included) prefers
PDF over the default service provided via Scribd.

------
strlen
Interesting article. I like the optparse example, I've always implemented
these (Object oriented wrappers for getopt/Getopt::Opt) by hand in Perl (and
re-wrote the code every time I went to a different company).

I find it much easier to use YAML (a superset of JSON) files for
configuration, however, with the only draw back being tab sensitivity (which
can be made easier to deal with by placing vim/emacs instructions as comments,
e.g. "vim: ft=yaml ts=4 sw=4 et") . Additionally, there _must_ be some
equivalent of XML::Simple out there for Python.

~~~
arthurk
YAML 1.2 (currently only available as a working draft) will be a superset of
JSON. The current YAML 1.1 is not because of some issues like encoding,
whitespace, escape characters, etc.

Also read the "Relation to JSON" section of the 1.2 draft:
<http://yaml.org/spec/1.2/#id2560236>

------
rglullis
Re: ConfigParser, do you guys have any idea where it could be more interesting
to use a conf file instead of a regular "settings.py" file, where you could
set your parameters?

The only case I can think of is one where your configuration may be used by a
non-Python application.

~~~
etal
The INI format lets you group your options with less syntax, if you need more
than just the top level. (It's still much less flexible than YAML, though.)
Other than that, yeah, mainly legacy config files and programs that weren't
written in Python.

